# BorsaBella bag choice help



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

So this is the Oberon case I'm going to get (the pic isn't of a kindle case, but it's the right design/color):









I'm thinking of getting this one:









I kind of like this one too:









I like this one, but I'm afraid it won't match with the green Oberon case:









What do you think? Do you think there's another design that would go with the green Oberon cover better?

I kind of want it to match with my purse at least a little, and my purse looks like this:









Thanks!!


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

If you are interested in a man's opinion - I like the first bag.  The green in it ties in to your Oberon cover as well as your purse.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the first too but the purse design will carry better so it depends how you are going to use.
sylvia


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!

The only thing I'm worried about is that the green of the Oberon cover doesn't match the colors of the first BorsaBag bag (which is my favorite).  I really wish she had a bag in a plum color (since that's my favorite color and I think it would match the green oberon case well).


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

You can email Melissa at Borsa Bella and request a plum fabric.  She is very accommodating.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Arylkin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about is that the green of the Oberon cover doesn't match the colors of the first BorsaBag bag (which is my favorite). I really wish she had a bag in a plum color (since that's my favorite color and I think it would match the green oberon case well).


Don't forget Melissa will make whatever you want if you want to pick out your own fabric and send it to her. Several here have done that and the bags of course were gorgeous! She is a gem to work with.


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

shk246 said:


> You can email Melissa at Borsa Bella and request a plum fabric. She is very accommodating.


Thanks- I emailed her!



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Don't forget Melissa will make whatever you want if you want to pick out your own fabric and send it to her. Several here have done that and the bags of course were gorgeous! She is a gem to work with.


Hmmm... that's a good idea.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Of the choices posted, I think the first one is best. But do see if Melissa's got something even better!


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I ended up getting the first BorsaBella case!  I can't wait until I get it!!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

eneisch said:


> If you are interested in a man's opinion - I like the first bag. The green in it ties in to your Oberon cover as well as your purse.


I would go with the same one... not for me..but the first one looks best from my point of view.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Glad you have made your choice even before I have posted my reply. Anyway, my choice is the same as yours so I hope it turns out the way you wanted it.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I say buy one of each and rotate based on the outfit your wearing for the day!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

So I'm looking at the Borsabella bags, too. I want the zipper one that will fit over the cover. And this one says it will, but . . .

http://www.borsabella.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=ilvm_fly2_orange.tpl&product_id=192&category_id=14&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=59

In the pic showing the case open, w/ the Kindle inside, it sure doesn't LOOK as if there is room for the cover.  I have the bobarra Austen on a K1. Will it fit?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pawsplus said:



> So I'm looking at the Borsabella bags, too. I want the zipper one that will fit over the cover. And this one says it will, but . . .
> 
> http://www.borsabella.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=ilvm_fly2_orange.tpl&product_id=192&category_id=14&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=59
> 
> In the pic showing the case open, w/ the Kindle inside, it sure doesn't LOOK as if there is room for the cover.  I have the bobarra Austen on a K1. Will it fit?


Those bags have been tested at this point with the major covers available--Amazon, Cole Haan, M-Edge, and Oberon. Of those, only the M-Edge requires a larger size as noted in her ad. I don't think I've seen anyone post a BB with a Bobarra cover, so I'd suggest taking very exact measurements of your cover (including thickness) and mailing them to Melissa directly. She should be able to confirm whether or not a cover of that size will fit.


----------

